# Flush trim bit not flush



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

I ordered the 15 bit box set form MLCS and used the flush trim bit for the first time the yesterday. The bit seems a little under sized for the bearing as the bit not cutting the material perfectly flush with the other surface. Its leaving it raised by about 1/32" maybe less. Is this normal? Or should I contact MLCS?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

The bearing shoud be dead on.. if it's not make the 800 number call to MLCS and have them replace it....but be sure you are 100% right, take a strait edge and put it on the edge of the cutter , on the bit and it should just touch the edge of the bearing...


======



RuggerJoe said:


> I ordered the 15 bit box set form MLCS and used the flush trim bit for the first time the yesterday. The bit seems a little under sized for the bearing as the bit not cutting the material perfectly flush with the other surface. Its leaving it raised by about 1/32" maybe less. Is this normal? Or should I contact MLCS?


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I checked it with a straight edge and it is dead on as far as I can tell. So what am I doing wrong that it didn't cut flush? I was attempting to trim a pine board to lenth across the grain.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

"across the grain" can be a bit harder to get done, all I can think of is to make more than one pass ,the way the bit is design it will do the job...are you using a template or any part of the router table fence....??


========


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm in an apartment so I only have hand tools wish I had the space for a router table and table saw. (I want to build a small/portable router table). 

I was cutting two boards for the sides of a box, one ended up being about 1/16 - 1/8 of an inch longer than the other. So I clamped them up side by side to even them up using she shorter of the two as my template. I have to trim down the endes of the other sides of the boxe once I glue it up. I'll give it another try then.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Always difficult to cut something, especially an 1/16" - 1/8" against the grain. If you have a circular saw and a straight edge, I'd trim it this way instead of trying the flush bit.

You may want to try clamping the pieces on top of each other, ie., the shorter piece on the bottom. But, it's still going to be very difficult to trim being you're cutting against the grain.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

No it’s not normal.
But I have been seeing this more frequent past few years and more so these days with number of manufacturers.
Including plywood router bit that are not accurate.
With the exception of handful of manufacturers, over 95% + of the router bits are being manufactured in china the past decade or so and the quality control (not to mention the steel and carbide quality) has been sliding and has hit the new low.
Even Bosch router bits that used to be one of the best back in the 90’s are being made in china now.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Another reason I buy Freud bits. There are others just as good, but I go to Marsh power tools in town and that's what they carry.


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried the bit again the other day and it did better in the same situation across the end grain. It only left the one piece a hair higher, which was quickly sanded level.


----------

